# Internet Explorer (Can't delete History?!)



## Eatdirt13 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I am trying to re-enable the options for certain users to 'Delete History' as the buttons are greyed out. I have seen elsewhere on numerous other forums to try the following:


Run: gpedit.msc >User Configuration>Administrative Templates>Windows Components>Internet Explorer>

Then right click on the relevant line and 'properties' and make sure the radio button is disabled or not specified. 


One user has IE6 and one IE7, I don't know if this would make a difference to how you change these settings.

I have tried this method, however the button to delete history is still greyed out. Is this a user profile restriction, or something located somewhere else in the registry?

Any help on this would be much appreciated.

Thank you

Matt


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

If you are wanting to do this on a domain run gpmc.msc not gpedit, that is for local policy. If it is not a domain environment you will have to go around to every PC and do it individually. If it was set at the top level Default Domain Policy your changes will not be reflected as the upper level on gets applied last and is the winning policy.


----------



## Eatdirt13 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply!

I am just literally wanting to change it for 2 specific users with roaming profiles on the server as they are unable to delete their history.

I have typed in gpmc.msc, however 'Windows Cannot find gpmc.msc' 

I have tried the above method (gpedit.msc) from each uses PC but with no luck :/

I don't know what else to try....

Thanks again for your help though


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

closing this for same reason as closing your other thread.


----------

